# Is gamecalls.net still in business?



## Jim_ (Feb 6, 2012)

Anybody know if Gamecalls.net is still in business???
I tired to order some calls off their site but when you get to the page to confirm your order, there is no button to proceed.
I used three different browsers and get the same thing.
If they are still in business they seem to have great prices.
Also tired to email them a couple times but haven't gotten a response.

Jim


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Seems to be.
http://www.gamecalls.net/


----------



## Jim_ (Feb 6, 2012)

I can get to the site but when I try to checkout is where I have problems.
Everything seems to work fine until then


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

You might want to contact them and make sure they are doing business. If they are, chances are it could be a security problem with your computer or their site. Not much help, it is above my pay grade.


----------



## Jim_ (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm pretty sure they are not taking orders any longer...or their site is down.
If you click on either the FAQ/Support, Chat, or the contact us link it comes up with a connection error.
Also, I tried three different computers and get the same results.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Site shows:

"_© Copyright 1999 - 2009 GameCalls.Net"_

I know that's not always an indicator that a company is out of business, but they have at least been neglecting to update their site for some time.


----------

